# Streammygames.com (OnLive für zu Hause)



## Martel (15. März 2010)

Guten morgen, am Wochende habe ich mich mal mit dem Thema Streamen beschäftigt 

( Ein neuer Guide für dieses Forum wird folgen ).

Bei meiner Suche bin ich dabei über www.streammygame.com gefallen. Das ist ein ähnliches System wie OnLive. Nur das euer Rechner das Decoden und Encoden übernimmt.

Was habe ich getestet:

Mein Desktop Rechner hat WoW gerendert und via Wlan zum meinem Laptop gestreamt.

*Mein Desktop:* Intel Dual Core 2,7GHZ @ 3,6  4 Gb Ram Nvidea GT 260 OC und Windows 7 Ultimate

*Mein Schleppie:* Sony Vaio 1,8 GHz Singelcore , 2 GB Ram, irgend eine Billige Nvidea Karte.


*Ohne Stream:*  WoW ist auf dem Schleppie spielbar, aber nur mit minimalen Details, Dalaran und Co meide ich.

*Mit Stream:* WoW ist Spielbar mit maximalen Details, lieder nur 1024*640 da ich den Free Account benutze von der Webseite. Die Latenz der Eingaben war sehr gut. Ich bin davon immer noch begeistert. 

*Ping von Desktop zum Schleppie:* 15 ms   beide Rechner via Wlan verbunden

Ich denke ich werde mir für den Sommer mal den besseren Account zu legen, dann ist das Streamen in einer größeren Auflösung supportet. 

Mein Bruder hat den gleichen Laptop und ein ähnliches Desktop System. Er hat bei sich Bioshock 1 getestet.

*Fazit von ihm:*  Das Spiel sieht gut aus, und ich spielbar. Die Eingabe verzögerung ist sehr gut. 
Achtung: bei ihm waren beide Rechner via Kabel verbunden. 

*Ping:* <1ms )



*Fazit:* Wenn sich der gute Eindruck hält, ist es für mich eine Alternative zu einem neuen Laptop für den Sommer.


----------



## Yaggoth (15. März 2010)

Sehr interessant und viele auch eine günstige Alternative. Ich bin gespannt mehr Erfahrungsberichte zu hören :-)


----------



## Hotgoblin (15. März 2010)

Ich kenne schon ein paar Webseiten die das machen sprich von einem Rechenr/Konsole zu einem anderen Pc was ich für sinnlos halte,
da ich nur einen Pc habe udn auch nru den fürs streamen benutzen will :/


----------

